# كيف أقطر المياه بطريقه سهلة وبدون ماكنات او معدات مكلفة؟



## ابو البر55 (27 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم
اريد عمل معمل صغير لصناعة الجل واريد طريقه سهله وعمليه لتقطير المياه

اكون شاكر لاخواني بمساعدتي


----------



## خالد الانصارى (11 أكتوبر 2011)

اتمنى الرد انا ايضا


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (11 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
اسهل طريقة هي باستخدام الطاقة الشمسية بوضع الماء في حوض وعمل قطعة نايلون شفاف على شكل قمع فوق الحوض ويتم اخذ الماء المتكاثف من مركز القمع . 
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## نور جابر (6 يناير 2012)

اذا اردت كميات كبيره من المياه المقطره .
*فانت تحتاج الي وحدة تبريد مثل جهاز التكييف ( الشباك )ولكن يتم اضافة بعض التعديلات لرفع نسبة الرطوبه للهواء المغذي له ويمكنك ان تحصل علي ( 2 : 3 ) لتر /ساعه من قدرة جهاز ( 1 طن تبريد ) والاستهلاك هو حوالي ( 1.5كيلو وات /ساعه )
*اما لو اردت استخدام الطاقه الشمسيه فهي عباره عن صوبه زجاجيه وسوف تعطيك كميات محدوده نسبيا ؟


----------



## الجريسي (14 يناير 2012)

نصيحتي المتواضعه ان تسأل اصحاب غسل وكوي الملابس بطريقة البخار ستجد ماتبغاه ان شاء الله


----------

